# Dye Sublimation On Socks Without Leaving Voids In The Ribs



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

There are currently 3 companies that I know of that are printing on Nike Elites. 2 of the companies don't speak about the voids, but 1 company clearly speaks about how they "Pre stretch" their Nike Elites to avoid voids and the company openly shows you how that when their sock is stretched that their are no voids on the sock. Now let me remind you their printing dark and light socks with no voids. I don't get it! I have had Elites printed as well as I have found my own crew sock that is 98% polyster and 2% spandex, and have been told that my sock prints better than the Nike Elite. The problem is I can't get past the voids in the ribbing on the socks I am having printed and I was just curious to know if their was someone who has perfected this or think they can perfect it for me. I'm ready to work now, not really looking to mess around.

Here's a link to the site:

Thesockgame.com — Home

Click on their youtube videos and watch how they stretch the socks with no voids and tell me how this is being done!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I want to say they probably have a jig that the sock fits over that stretches the material out so that the voids are exposed and then they print with the sock on the jig.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I try that Loretta and the heat killed the rebound in the sock.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

It seems to me that if one person can figure it there has to be someone else that can. I tried to sneak who prints for thesockgame.com but they told me they print inhouse which I believe is false. I know that someone in this country knows or knows how to figure this out its just who.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe your socks will work better than Nikes.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

Maybe Dave. I'll call you in the morning and ship two pairs out tomorrow.


----------



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

onmyway626 said:


> It seems to me that if one person can figure it there has to be someone else that can. I tried to sneak who prints for thesockgame.com but they told me they print inhouse which I believe is false. I know that someone in this country knows or knows how to figure this out its just who.


I'd be willing to bet that they do in fact print these in house. It's just a basic dye sub job. Also, I believe they pre-stretch the socks (to some degree) to reduce the amount of voids between the ribs. Check out their one youtube video titled "Our Elites don't fade", if you pay close attention (at the 2:28 min mark) he mentions that they "pre-stretch" them. You'll also notice that there is a large white void under the heal area (probably unavoidable due the actual structure of the sock). Overall, it appears they do a nice job.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

VTG said:


> I'd be willing to bet that they do in fact print these in house. It's just a basic dye sub job. Also, I believe they pre-stretch the socks (to some degree) to reduce the amount of voids between the ribs. Check out their one youtube video titled "Our Elites don't fade", if you pay close attention (at the 2:28 min mark) he mentions that they "pre-stretch" them. You'll also notice that there is a large white void under the heal area (probably unavoidable due the actual structure of the sock). Overall, it appears they do a nice job.


Here it is 2:47am in the morning and I can't sleep because this pre-stretch thing is driving me wild. I bet they do in house work too, because as explained on the website the guy says he's been a graphic designer for 10-13 years, so he probably works at the printing company. And YES they are doing a nice job. That's the whole point of this thread is to find someone to help me with this, and I thank you SKDAVE for being so patient and trying but i'm losing sleep over this. I need to figure this out and fast. These dude's aren't the only one's in the printing game to figure this out. They can't be.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

onmyway626 said:


> Here it is 2:47am in the morning and I can't sleep because this pre-stretch thing is driving me wild. I bet they do in house work too, because as explained on the website the guy says he's been a graphic designer for 10-13 years, so he probably works at the printing company. And YES they are doing a nice job. That's the whole point of this thread is to find someone to help me with this, and I thank you SKDAVE for being so patient and trying but i'm losing sleep over this. I need to figure this out and fast. These dude's aren't the only one's in the printing game to figure this out. They can't be.


In cases like this the vast majority of your questions should be answered if you buy a pair.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> In cases like this the vast majority of your questions should be answered if you buy a pair.


I just bought a pair, i'll share the results when I get them.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

onmyway626 said:


> I just bought a pair, i'll share the results when I get them.


Perfect!!!!


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I went and looked through their Instagram pics and you can clearly see ribbing issues. They got closer than we got when we tried months back but it is there. 

They have a great niche in making socks that match high end shoes. A little ribbing seems to be accpetable for the overall look they are getting.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

Riderz Ready said:


> I went and looked through their Instagram pics and you can clearly see ribbing issues. They got closer than we got when we tried months back but it is there.
> 
> They have a great niche in making socks that match high end shoes. A little ribbing seems to be accpetable for the overall look they are getting.


I know they have some ribbing issues, most people that do this dye sublimation say they don't deal with socks because of that issue. With that said I am trying to do the same thing their doing, but with my own sock, not a Nike Elite.


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just got the sock game's socks today. Their packaging is nice, but the socks have voids when stretched. However they still look really good. Looks like they use a good machine or more dye than the one's I've seen done by others. With that said thank you guys for the responses and help.


----------



## fightstylez (Nov 13, 2009)

onmyway626 said:


> Just got the sock game's socks today. Their packaging is nice, but the socks have voids when stretched. However they still look really good. Looks like they use a good machine or more dye than the one's I've seen done by others. With that said thank you guys for the responses and help.


onmyway,

You saying you are having polyester socks made and then you print on them or are you saying you just found some company that will wholesale generic polyester sock to you?


----------



## onmyway626 (Jan 28, 2013)

fightstylez said:


> onmyway,
> 
> You saying you are having polyester socks made and then you print on them or are you saying you just found some company that will wholesale generic polyester sock to you?



Having them made bro!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

onmyway626 said:


> Having them made bro!


 
Care to divulge? Any follow up on this thread?


----------



## mrc2u2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is an example of my samples...


----------



## mrc2u2 (Oct 5, 2013)

Samples of my designs.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I am having socks made to my specs. 
the test results are amazing. 100% polyester and can be printed on a press as small as 15"x15" Now many more folks can press socks and they will look awesome.. Pm me for samples.


----------



## mrc2u2 (Oct 5, 2013)

New designs...


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I have the pair of socks that solve the ribs line issue.This one is a small and only 3" across the calf when relaxed. In 2.5 weeks large socks will be in stock and the small lines will be gone.
Blanks or printed


----------



## SoulDoubt (Apr 21, 2007)

the more i think on this side void issue...wouldnt one jig being a bit larger (wider) for the front and another being a bit smaller for the back (for example) fix this issue? 2 jigs.
if your jig is 1/16th of an inch thick then the smaller jig would be 1/8th of an inch narrower...thereby allowing the 2nd side to have the white voids be on a flat surface as opposed to being directly on the sides....i could see this being quite a pain in the butt however, it should fix the issue (or the whiskey and coke is REALLLY getting the better of me)


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

skdave said:


> I have the pair of socks that solve the ribs line issue.This one is a small and only 3" across the calf when relaxed. In 2.5 weeks large socks will be in stock and the small lines will be gone.
> Blanks or printed


Dave's socks really do fix the void issues. We (my husband I should say) has been doing the Nike elites for a while and it takes so long to get these even close to a nice looking sock with even a little ribbing.


----------



## Nurse Lisa (Oct 11, 2013)

I've been playing with it as well. other socks do work better, but the people i know only want the nike elite socks. So i keep experimenting!


----------



## shoedog23 (Jan 14, 2014)

mrc2u2 would you be interested in taking an order?


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

Has anyone noticed issues with Nike's new formula on the elites? We have a bit.

61% polyester
elastic seems more than it was
and it is stitched differently.
Made in the USA now.


----------



## kinzie (Jun 2, 2014)

Anybody have any new tricks they use to minimize the white ribbing that shows through after sublimation?


----------



## Resu (Oct 16, 2011)

You gotta stretch 'em like gymnastics!! Most are using self constructed or Vapor Apparel's sock jigs. I believe SKDave has some new socks coming that will negate needing a jig? Check wit him for more info.


----------



## thomaq (May 25, 2013)

Dave
May need you on your blanks - a youth football team- of course they want to see one to start with. And as usual have a budget. Been there done that. But the kid is a size 12-13.5 shoe and impossible to find. If you have any youth over the calf blanks please let me know.
Thank you as always.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

I had forms made of .040 aluminum that are 4.5" wide x 18" tall. the thin form helps eliminate the side line and the stretch helps with the voids. the only color we have problems with is black. since it is the hardest contrast to white, the voids show more. other than that our customers love our product.

Check us out at www.sockssockssocks.com 

p.s. we have smaller forms for youth/kids socks. the heat does alter the rebound of the sock. So when we would use the wider adult form for the kids socks they would look like ninja turtle feet. smaller forms fixed that problem.


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

Does anyone know what material the Vapor sock jig is made out of?

I want to make some changes on our routing table and do some tests, but having trouble figuring out the best thin, rigid material that will not be phased by the heat.


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

bunamiboy said:


> Does anyone know what material the Vapor sock jig is made out of?
> 
> I want to make some changes on our routing table and do some tests, but having trouble figuring out the best thin, rigid material that will not be phased by the heat.


we use .040 aluminum.


----------



## theworldisours69 (May 8, 2013)

Where did you get your jig fabricated from? I too would like to obtain an aluminum sock jig.

Thanks!


----------



## bunamiboy (Apr 15, 2015)

We're fabricating them in house on our routing table.

Let me know if you'd like one or more.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

thomaq said:


> Dave
> May need you on your blanks - a youth football team- of course they want to see one to start with. And as usual have a budget. Been there done that. But the kid is a size 12-13.5 shoe and impossible to find. If you have any youth over the calf blanks please let me know.
> Thank you as always.


We now have over the calf socks , NO JIG Fixture required. 
pm


----------

